# Conector 5.1 a DVD



## seramgil

Hola y gracias por atender este mensaje.
En su día me compre un Home Cinema de Philips, con el DVD i un juego de altavoces 5.1, el problema es que ahora se me ha estropeado el DVD y debo cambiarlo, pero quisiera aprovechar los altavoces, ya que estos funciona perfectamente, el problema esta en el cable de conexión del DVD al altavoz principal, que a la misma vez hace de amplificador, este cable no es un RCA normal i corriente, con lo que no puedo conectar mis altavoces a cualquier DVD, lo que quisiera hacer es crear un adaptador de el cable que tengo de los altavoces a un RCA normal para así poderlo conectar a cualquier DVD, les pongo un par de fotos del cable, las dos cavezas son iguales de 9 pins:



Supongo que mi mejor opción es cortar el cable y conectar un RCA en cada terminal de forma que me queden 6 conectores RCA.

Creen que es la mejor opción?
Existe algún adaptador ya echo?
Que harían ustedes en mi caso?

De nuevo les doy las gracias por intentar ayudarme.


----------



## seramgil

Por favor que alguien me ayude. con el tema del cable.


----------



## emilianomm

Bueno, primero te saludo mi nombre es Emiliano, estudio ingenieria y trabajo en sonido profesional, especificamente con procesadores dolby digital, asi que puedo ayudarte.

Lo que no me queda muy claro es como tenias conectado el equipo. A ver si entendi, vos tenias un sistema "unificado" osea, en el mismo equipo tenias el amplificador, decodificador y reproductor de DVD? los home que tienen todo incliudo son malos, te recomiendo sintoamplificador por un lado y dvd por otro. Los aparatos que intentan hacerlo todo terminan por no hacer nada bien. 

Generalmente esos equipos tienen el amplificador y decodificador integrado a la unidad de DVD y los altavoces se conectan uno a uno en las terminales correspondientes en la parte posterior del equipo. Si vos decis que el sistema de amplificación se encuantra incluido en uno de los altavoces (seguramente en la caja del sub-woofer) y ese cable que mostras iba conectado al dvd estamos en un problema. Los DVD transmiten las señales de audio en dos formas, un flujo de datos AC-3, que se transmite de emisor a receptor por un simple cable coaxial de 2 hilos (ya ke el paquete de datos es digital) o por terminales analogicas, cosa que ya no se usa salvo para sonido stereo, imaginate que un RCA para cada canal es incomodo, por eso todo se redujo a un solo RCA que transmita datos en forma digital. Pero cual es el problema aca? por ese cable la señar ya debe salir amplificada a los altavoces, si todos tus altavoces se conectan atras del woofer y del woofer sale ese cable al dvd, lo mas probable es ke el amplificador este incorporado al reproductor de dvd, y ke atras del woofer simplemente se hagan los puentes. Como te das cuenta de esto? simple, si tu sistema de altavoces tiene alguna toma de tension. Dejando de lado tu reproductor de dvd que intentaba hacerlo todo, si lso altavoces tienen una toma de tension significa que tienen el amplificador en la caja del sub woofer, sino tienen toma de tension y vos solo conectabas a la red electrica el reproductor de DVD, el amplificador lo tiene el mismo equipo de dvd.

Resumiendo, tu caso es algo complicado e incomodo de resolver. Es un quipo extraño el tuyo. Por mas Phillips que sea. la marca no importa, todos los hacen un par de chinos, adentro son iguales, cambian la marca y lo cobran mas caro, nada mas.

Te recomiendo lo siguiente. Si tu sistema de parlantes satelitales tienen amplificador incorporado es una locura, pq por ese cable el dvd te estaba mandando en forma analogica la señal de cada canal, en esta empoca ya no hay equipos con las 6 salidas analogicas, traen la salida digital para AC-3 y DTS. Es raro si encontras alguno, aunque los hay. Pero te recomiendo que verifiques eso, si podes mandame fotos de tu DVD por detras (el que no te funciona) y a donde llega ese cable que mostras. Si entra al sub woofer o no. Recian ahi te puedo realmente dar la solucion mas sencilla. Si decidis cortar el cable que mostras es mas dificil, implica testear cable por cable, cual es el comun de los canales delanteros, cual es el central, cual es el canal LFE, cual es el comun de los canales traseros. Vos pensa que tenes 5 satelites y un sub woofer, eso implica 12 cables, y ahi tenes 9, osea ke hay varios neutros en comun.


----------



## Marcial Araya A.

Hola yo tengo un dvd con el mismo conector pero tambien tiene salidas independientes. este tipo de conector parecido al svhs, va conectado del dvd al subwoofer. Me parece que solo sirve de puente. Los 5 parlantes restantes se conectan mediante rca al al subwoofer


----------



## seramgil

En primer lugar muchísimas gracias por intentar ayudarme. Bien el cable va del DVD al Subwoofer, y es el subwoofer quien hace de amplificador y si tiene toma de corriente, del subwoofer salen todos los altavoces y sale un cable especial para el altavoz centra ya que es, además, el receptor del mando a distancia. La conexión de los altavoces no es RCA por lo tanto  no los puedo conectar directamente al DVD. Te pongo una foto del Subwoofer y otra del DVD.





Espero que con esto pueda despejar las dudas y podáis seguir ayudándome ya que aún so se que hacer.

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola Seramgil y de mas, te envio una pagina sobre el tema, espero te ayude suerte saludos 
http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cine_en_casa_con_divx/cine_en_casa_con_divx.htm


----------



## seramgil

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Seramgil y de mas, te envio una pagina sobre el tema, espero te ayude suerte saludos
> http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cine_en_casa_con_divx/cine_en_casa_con_divx.htm



Lo siento pero el manual que me has enviado es para passar el conector estéreo normal a RCA y  yo lo necesito para pasarlo de cable de la foto a RCA.

De todas formas muchas gracias por intentar  ayudarme.


----------



## bombai

Hola chicos,

Quería conectar mi ps3 referente al audio para poder disfrutar del sonido 5.1 mediante cable óptico a mi subwofer de mi home cinema, pero no tiene entrada óptica.

Sólo tiene entrada 5.1 mediante este cable



Y en mi subwoofer la entrada es únicamente ésta para 5.1, el resto sólo es para stereo.



Y quisiera saber si hay algún tipo de cable que en una parte lleve la terminación óptica y en la otra la de la primera imagen, o si alguien sabe como poder arreglar este tema referente al audio, algún apaño etc etc..

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## rampa

Amigo yo no soy un gran entendido.... pero sino me equivoco esa entrada del DVD se llama G9, tambien he visto que venden un adaptador de G9 a RCA y seria como el de la imagen:







Suerte.


----------



## espia13

hola expertos, me podrian ayudar, yo tengo un DVD con salida como la que mencionan Coaxial Digital (es una sola salida RCA), y tengo unas bocinas 5.1 con salida 3.5mm (3 plugs de 3.5mm) como puedo conectarlas al DVD?
Les agradeceria muchísimo su ayuda.

Saludos...


----------



## claudiotkd

Hola a todos , bueno, antes que nada yo soy poco entendido en electronica y sonido, pero tengo el mismo problema con un "subwoofer" marca RCA, y debido a mi ignorancia tengo el mismo problema del joven del Phillips,por ello no quiero que termine en la basura, y me gustaria preguntarles si existe la posibilidad siquiera de ponerle una entrada estereo y como hacerlo con la conexiones.
 El DVD( marca RCA) no lo tengo, ya que esta malo y no tiene arreglo y no lo he ido a retirar, pero pongo estas fotos del sub desarmado, si en algo ayudan. espero alguna respuesta.
Saludos.
Claudio.


----------



## Drizzt982

hola,soy iniciado a la electronica, y me gustaria saber como podria hacer un conversor de optico a  rca 5.1,si alguien me puede hechar un cable lo agradeceria


----------



## elmo2

segun lo que dicen en el siguiente  link, no es posible hacer un convertidor "verdadero" optico (o spdif) a dolby 5.1 por razon de que tienes que pagar una licencia que es excesivamente cara, pero puedes hacer uno que simule el dolby 5.1...

http://sound.westhost.com/project85.htm

saludos...


----------



## porquesoyunloquillo

tengo el mismo problema que seramgil, alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## seramgil

Uy, no me acordaba de este hilo, yo solucioné el tema cortando el cable y poniendo 6 adaptadores RCA, punteando los cables uno por uno para identificar cada altavoz, no es nada complicado ya que solo hay 6 altavoces y 1 neutro, lo puedes hacer con una pila normal por un la do al neutro y por el otro a uno de los cables el altavoz hará un chasquido y ya tendrás uno identificado, lo mismo con el resto. Ya hace mas de un año que lo tengo así y ningún problema, el 5.1 funciona muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Era lo más lógico, sino haber abierto el subwoofer a ver que tipo de entrada era y si había algo serigrafiado.

Josefe17


----------



## complexo

Hola, al parecer este problema tienen muchas personas que compramos este tipo de home cinema, pero en la actualidad ya tenemos un adaptador, bueno en fin son de marca sharkoon y vienen el adaptador solo que no lo recomiendo ya q es mejor el  conjunto con los audifonos su nombre es ( xtatic digital), yo he comprado el conjunto ya que este tipo de  home cinema tiene el decodificador en el plato del dvd y el amplificador en el subwoofer, para enchufarlo y la mayoria de personas lo que quieren es usar el conjunto de altavoces 5.1 con un bluray o un dvd nuevo, basta que cualquiera de estos tengan una salida de audio optico digital el cable va  al decodificador sharkoon que tiene dos salidas g9 y un cable g9 que van a los audifonos con control de volumen, pero en lugar de colocar a los audifonos este cable lo he enchufado al subwoofer, y ya esta el conjunto de altavoces enlazado a tu nuevo bluray o dvd...cabe destacar que el adaptador viene a ser el nuevo decodificador 5.1 revisalo y buscalo en tu tienda mas cercana a ver si te conviene....


----------

